# Wood from Mike Smith



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well I am now in North Carolina and just loaded up a pickup load of wood from my good friend Mike Smith. He has a barn full of turning wood. I told him I was going to move my lathe down there. He just laughed and said bring it on as I will put you to work.:lol: Mike is a awesome friend. I do love his claro walnut. Now I just have to get home and get turning.:dance3: Well maybe a week after being at the beach at Atlantic Beach, NC I will.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Sounds like a great friend Bernie! How far away is the wood? Does Your Friend need a few extra friends?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Howard. Yep Mike is a great friend and his operation is in Bailey, North Carolina. I have been buying from him for a couple of years now. Shipping was a pain so thought I would save some money there. The money I saved paid for the extra gas my pickup would use over the little Chevy Equinox.


----------



## Smokey7385 (Jun 28, 2011)

Well howdy Bernie, fancy finding you here. How's things in NW Kansas?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Not to bad Rusty. I imagine my lawn is going to need watered pretty bad since we have been gone almost a month in North Carolina at my sister's. Lots of good wood but the best thing will be getting home and sleeping in my own bed. LOL


----------

